# Looks like someone snatched up this RARE SK



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like the lower rear fender bridge is broken off.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 18, 2016)

Ha, just noticed you mentioned the fender stay.  Def not attached


----------



## Connor (Nov 25, 2016)

It looks like they didn't end up selling it... 
-Connor

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Silver...3A9e005a451580a250551d8e6efff001d3%7Ciid%3A13


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2016)

If you'll notice, I edited my first post and removed the link to the listing


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Nov 27, 2016)

Sold tonight for $1875


----------



## bikiba (Nov 28, 2016)

i was watching this one too... just too much mullah for me


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2016)

That's a pretty strong value for that bike regardless of it being rare...with that rear fender bridge being broke and badge washed out, replacement rear stays and you're not getting much else with that saddle, neck and bars and modern wheels too (I think).
Chris


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2016)

It is also missing the right forks.


----------

